# <body onload> funktioniert nicht im Firefox



## rollerueckwaerts (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe turorials.de Gemeinde.
Mit Safari, IE klappts wunderbar, doch Firefox streikt 


```
<body onload="tb_show('Verbindungs-Assistent', '<?php echo $mosConfiglive_site.$startpath.$secid ; ?>&KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=500&modal=true', false);">
```

So öffne ich auf meiner seite die thickbox, außer halt im Firefox 
Woran kann es liegen bzw. was stört FF ?

Die Fehlerkonsole zeigt nur ein paar Warnungen das einige Eigenschaften in der thickbox.css ignoriert wurden.
Bin kein Browserkenner, aber wahrscheinlich ist es eh nur nen kleiner Verschreiber .... hoffe jemand kann mal kurz drüberschauen, vielleicht springts ja jemanden schneller ins Auge als mir 

Vielen Dank schonmal jetz 

Greetz
Tobi


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2008)

Moin,

in  der Codezeile ist kein Fehler ersichtlich, sie funktioniert bei mir auch im FF.

Was ist denn die Ausgabe des PHP-Codes?


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juli 2008)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<body onload="tb_show('Verbindungs-Assistent', '<?php echo htmlspecialchars($mosConfiglive_site.$startpath.$secid . '&KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=500&modal=true'); ?>', false);">
```


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

das echo gibt das aus


```
index2.php?option=com_vallet&task=userstartpopup&secid=1009381459266545741893068141
```

die Adresse des Inhalts, was dann in der thickbox erscheinen soll


----------



## TheBadDwarf (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo rollerueckwaerts,

Firefox ist schonmal ein wenig pinibel was das JavaScript-Tag an sich angeht.
Habe festgestellt, dass am besten folgendes aufgerufen wird:


```
<javascript type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
```

Das hat bei meinen JavaScript-Funktionen im FF geholfen.

MfG
TheBadDwarf


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

Hat leider nichts geändert.... hmmm ... sehr merkwürdig ...

also so hab ichs gemacht, nach TheBadDwarf's Vorschlaf

```
<javascript type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
<script type="text/javascript" src="components/com_vallet/language/thickbox/jquery.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="components/com_vallet/language/thickbox/thickbox.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="components/com_vallet/language/thickbox/jquery.form.js"></script>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="components/com_vallet/language/thickbox/thickbox.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />

<body onload="tb_show('Verbindungs-Assistent', '<?php echo $mosConfiglive_site.$startpath.$secid ; ?>&KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=500&modal=true', false);">
```

habs auch mit dem Tipp von Gumbo versucht


```
<body onload="tb_show('Verbindungs-Assistent', '<?php echo htmlspecialchars($mosConfiglive_site.$startpath.$secid . '&KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=500&modal=true'); ?>', false);">
```

half leider auch nicht. Also ich hab auch die aktuellen FF-Versionen, sowohl windows, als auch mac, doch es geht nich 

Trotzdem schonmal krasses Dankeschön, so viele Posts so schnell und das um diese Uhrzeit  super geil 

Greetz
Tobi


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juli 2008)

Schau doch mal in die Fehlerkonsole des Firefox.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

so einiges aus der thickbox.css

http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/thickbox-code/thickbox.css

hab einfach mal nen screenshot angehängt da ichs nich kopieren konnte.
Hab schon die Fehlerstellen angeschaut, aber mir ist es ein Rätsel


----------



## Maik (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

die Warnungen bzgl. des Stylesheets *thickbox.css* wirft die Firefox-Fehlerkonsole aber auch auf http://jquery.com/demo/thickbox/ aus, die sich auf diverse CSS-Hacks bzw. Filter für den IE beziehen, die kein Bestandteil der CSS-Spezifikation sind, wie z.B. der Unterstrich vor der CSS-Eigenschaft margin-bottom.

Einfach mal in solch einer Warnung auf den Link zur CSS-Datei klicken, und du wirst direkt zur entsprechenden Regel im Stylesheet geleitet.

Fazit: Diese Warnungen besitzen keinen Kontext zu deinem Problem im Firefox.

mfg Maik


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

gut zu wissen, danke,  doch wie nun  das problem lösen ?


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juli 2008)

Es werden doch sicher nicht nur CSS-Fehler gemeldet.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

doch. es werden nur css fehler angezeigt


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

rollerueckwaerts hat gesagt.:


> also so hab ichs gemacht, nach TheBadDwarf's Vorschlaf
> 
> ```
> <javascript type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
> ```



Ich glaube, diese Zeile kannst du schnell wieder löschen.

Hast du Firebug installiert?
Falls ja, schaue mal unter NET nach, ob dort alles ordentlich geladen wird, und ob dort u.U. auch die Seite geladen wird, die du in der Thickbox haben willst....vielleicht ist es nur ein Darstellungsproblem.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

Firebug installier ich jetz aber was ist NET ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Das siehst du dann schon...das ist ein Tab im Firebug, wo man sieht, welche HTTP-Anfragen das aktuelle Dokument abgesetzt hat, und ob & wie sie beantwortet wurden.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

hab jetz bei analysieren ne lange liste was alles ausgeführt wurde.

hab auch die funktion onload() und tb_init() gefunden. 
was muss ich tun ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Gehe mal zum Net-Tab, klicke dann auf "All"....siehst du dort rote Einträge?

Es ist nämlich so:
Die Thickbox wird nicht etwa angezeigt, wenn du tb_show() aufrufst, sondern sobald in dem iFrame, welches in diesem Fall in der Thickbox erscheinen soll, der  onload-Event feuert.
Sollte aus irgendeinem Grund das Dokument nicht geladen werden können(dann ist es rot markiert im Net-Tab)....feuert kein onload im iframe und die thickbox wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

ein Eintrag ist rot,
da sucht er die Datei com_estilos.css in nem Ordner der nich existiert.
Hmmm ... die wird mit der thickbox nicht viel zu tun haben ... garnich so einfach..


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Und befindet sich dort (im Net-Tab) ein Eintrag mit der URL der Seite, die du in der Thickbox anzeigen lassen willst?


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

Nein, so ein Eintrag existiert nicht, aber die 
loadinganimation.gif, also die ladeanzeige der thickbox steht in der liste.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

loadinganimation.gif ist ein gutes Stichwort 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das du nicht nur die Thickbox nicht siehst, sondern auch nicht diesen Ladebalken?

Falls ja, ersetze mal deine thickbox.js durch die im Anhang.
(und falls nicht, dann auch).


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

die loadinganimation seh ich auch nicht 

Hab mit deiner thickbox version probiert, hat aber nix geändert 
bin nicht sicher könnte aber auch dran liegen das ich im noconflict() modus laufe

```
var $j = jQuery.noConflict();
```

kannst du mir vielleicht direkt die veränderte zeile geben ?
sonst muss ich immer aus der ganzen datei $j draus machen


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Die Änderungen sehen so aus:

alt:
	
	
	



```
/*
 * Thickbox 3.1 - One Box To Rule Them All.
 * By Cody Lindley (http://www.codylindley.com)
 * Copyright (c) 2007 cody lindley
 * Licensed under the MIT License: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
*/
		  
var tb_pathToImage = "loadingAnimation.gif";

/*!! edit below this line at your own risk !!*/

//on page load call tb_init
$(document).ready(function(){   
	tb_init('a.thickbox, area.thickbox, input.thickbox');//pass where to apply thickbox
	imgLoader = new Image();// preload image
  imgLoader.src = tb_pathToImage;
});
```

neu:
	
	
	



```
/*
 * Thickbox 3.1 - One Box To Rule Them All.
 * By Cody Lindley (http://www.codylindley.com)
 * Copyright (c) 2007 cody lindley
 * Licensed under the MIT License: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/mit-license.php
*/
		  
var tb_pathToImage = "loadingAnimation.gif";
imgLoader = new Image();// preload image
imgLoader.src = tb_pathToImage;
/*!! edit below this line at your own risk !!*/

//on page load call tb_init
$(document).ready(function(){   
	tb_init('a.thickbox, area.thickbox, input.thickbox');//pass where to apply thickbox
	
});
```


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

keine Veränderung. Es ist doch zum verzweifeln :suspekt:
trotzdem RIESEN Dankeschön nochmal zwischendurch. Kostenloser Support im Minutentakt, und das morgens um 4


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Hast du mal deinen Cache geleert?

Bin jetzt erstmal weg...schlafen oder so :suspekt:


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

joar cache ist geleert   aber gebracht hat leider nix ...
gut nacht nacht wünsche ich,


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

Hab jetz mal den Aufruf so versucht.

```
<body style="text-align:center; vertical-align:middle" onload="tb_show('Testanzeige','<?php echo htmlspecialchars($mosConfiglive_site.$startpath.$secid . '&KeepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=400&width=500&modal=true'); ?>','');">
```

Die thickbox öffnet sich zwar immernoch *nicht* im Firefox, aber nun werden im Firebug immerhin die und jquery.js, thickbox.js,thickbox.css angezeigt.
Arrrghh ... es muss doch irgendwie gehen


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juli 2008)

Ist es das Ganze vielleicht online?


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (5. Juli 2008)

nee leider nich.
bin aber gerad dabei mich mit dyndns auseinanderzusetzen, dann geb ich hier nen link raus


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (6. Juli 2008)

Also das mit den dyndns is ja wieder richtig aktig mit meinem uralt router ... nugut 

Hab jetz mal im firebug im Tab Dom geschaut und wer siehe da ?
da gibts ne rote zeile 


tb_pathToImage               "components/com_vallet/language/thickbox/loadingAnimation.gif"

Der Pfad stimmt zwar, aber könnt es vielleicht daran liegen das es nich geht ?
hab bei bei ner alten joomlasite mal den code reingeworfen. da gehts im firefox


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juli 2008)

Diese rote Zeile hat nichts zu Bedeuten(das ist nur eine Information über eine Variable)

Ich glaube, ohne das Online zu sehen, kommen wir da nicht weiter mit dem Problem


----------

